

Using Memcached to Store Semi-Persistent Data - toumhi
http://sparklewise.com/?p=538

======
smoody
Why wouldn't someone simply drop-in the api-compatible membase in this
situation? It's written by some of the memcached contributors, does heavy
cacheing, so it has comparable in-memory speeds but yet persists data to disk,
does not require any changes to code, is open source and free, and can do
transparent replication and rebuilding.

<http://www.membase.com/>

~~~
dorkitude
I agree. Membase wins here :) I use it to /actually/ persist data for a social
game with 300k users with no problems, and it also backs FarmVille. I think
scale-out data like Membase is the final piece in the commodity-servers-for-
scale puzzle.

